# WCG 13th Birthday Challenge (11/16-11/22/2017)- Calling all crunchers!!!



## Norton (Nov 16, 2017)

*WCG 13th Birthday Crunching Challenge! (11/16- 11/22/2017)*
*note starts 11/16 at 0:00 UT (11/15 at 7pm eastern time)*


*Join us to crunch/fold and even get a chance to win some cool stuff!!!*


*Welcome to the WCG 13th Birthday Challenge!
Seti.Germany* has opened a Team challenge at WCG and it's time for TPU to bring it on and compete in this challenge. All hands on deck folks- We need those cpu's crunching for TPU

*Link to the official Challenge results:
WCG 13th Birthday Crunching Challenge! (11/16- 11/22/2017)*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8617

*FYI- SETI.Germany* has their own challenge stats setup here (updated frequently):
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html

  These challenges are setup to show our continued support of the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home to help the research effort on cancer and other diseases.


*The plan:*

Join in on some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get our fellow TPU'ers to join in. 

AND

   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some nice prizes*
* some restrictions apply- see prize post below








*How to join:*
* note- This Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing some of the prizes offered with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7850/GeForce 660Ti or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

*For crunching....*
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*For folding....*
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/

*Some of our past Challenge threads:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-kreij-memorial-2017-wcg-challenge-5-18-thru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerups-spring-2017-wcg-challenge-3-22-thru-3-30-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.231638/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...llenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-join-us.216695/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

*See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!*

*CHALLENGE RESULTS (UPDATED DAILY):*
-
-
-


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2017)

*WCG 13th Birthday Challenge- Prize Pool*
As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 


_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize- Win a kickass Cruncher Combo
Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo
donated by @XZero450 *
 m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14
** Available to a dedicated cruncher see details below for eligibility requirements (USA members only due to shipping constraints)*

*Hardware Prizes (*US only unless specified*)
- Gamdias Hermes E1 Combo (mech kb & gaming mouse) - donated by @sneekypeet 
More to come....*

*Prizes (available worldwide):*
*- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @twilyth 
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @NastyHabits 
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @stinger608 *

*Additional donations are welcome
*

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 11/10/2017
- Participate* for the duration of the WCG 13th Birthday Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5000 BOINC points during the challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis
*Special Requirements for the Grand Prize* (a separate drawing will be held requiring Opt-in)
- Reserved for active members with total points in the Team Top 100
- Be ranked in the Team Top 40 for the duration of the challenge
- Winner will need to state that they will crunch for TPU for a minimum of 6 months with the combo



*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 16, 2017)

Fired up my EVGA rig for this last weekend, so I'm ahead of the game this time.  Got to get the ASUS back up over the weekend.  Will dig around for prizes... May fall back on a GC but I'll be donating.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 16, 2017)

Crazy as ever. I dedicate 8 threads.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2017)

Well naturally, I never quit crunching.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Grand Prize- Win a kickass Cruncher Combo
> Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo
> donated by @XZero450 *
> m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
> ...


someone is gonna be very happy with that 

Also hoping to bring the 8320/7770 rig online this weekend or next week, will have it crunching at the kids other house


----------



## stevorob (Nov 17, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Grand Prize- Win a kickass Cruncher Combo
> Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo
> donated by @XZero450 *
> m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
> ...





Wow, hell of a grand prize.  

As always, my rigs will be up and running.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0400 UT on 11/17/2017 we are holding at *11th place* in the challenge:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en






*Keep em crunching TPU!

Lots of teams took a big jump on Day 1 but won't be able to keep the pace so there's plenty of time to move up the ranks!*


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

I take it Norton that this is just for WGC and not everything we crunch??


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow, that is an amazing Grand Prize!!!!!! Count me in on that drawing. LOL. I could get rid of my ole Dell 4P system and run that and probably produce more PPD. 

A huge Thank You to @XZero450 for such an amazing donation!!!!!!!!!!     


I also notice that we have an odd number of $25 PayPal gifts? Can't have that so add me in on donating another $25 gift @Norton


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 17, 2017)

ima sit out the grand prize draw, as  i have already received 2 pc's via our forum members/WCG members


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2017)

I just noticed that prize!!  It's a shame I'm in the UK but wow what a treat!!  Hat's off to the man who is putting that up!!  Amazing


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 18, 2017)

Fantastic donation, many thanks @XZero450 

Count me in for that, would go great with my other xeon crunchers. 

Sorry don't have anything to donate this time, but after some power outages early this week I'm back to full speed for the challenge.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 18, 2017)

Wish I could get the HTPC crunching.  It runs for about 20 - 30 min then BSOD.  No OC on the system and temps @ 100% hit 90 Celsius.  Gonna work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0200 UT on 11/18/2017 we have moved up to *9th place* in the challenge:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en






*Keep em crunching TPU!

Great job Team, plenty of room to move on up if we can keep our pace!*


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 18, 2017)

Have the HTPC going stable 6 threads.  Nice when you wake up at 4AM and can do what you want....without making much noise.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2017)

For hardware prizes, is shipping to Canada available if I were to pay? (only if I won of course, or for other Canadian members)


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> For hardware prizes, is shipping to Canada available if I were to pay? (only if I won of course, or for other Canadian members)




PM me to discuss if you are out of the stated shipping area for a certain prize and want to try to get on the list.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2017)

Norton said:


> PM me to discuss if you are out of the stated shipping area for a certain prize and want to try to get on the list.


Sounds good


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0300 UT on 11/19/2017 we have moved up to *6th place* in the challenge:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en






*Keep em crunching TPU!

Great job Team! We can reach the Top 5 up if we can keep our pace!*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2017)

We are cranking the numbers out team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome job brothers and sisters!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2017)

YEA!!! lets get those numbers up!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 19, 2017)

Right as everything began I got sick. 

Better late than never I guess. On a bright note, I'm getting the BIOS updated on the 3820 system so I can actually get it to overclock. I had to turn it off because the attic is getting too cold for the AIO cooler and I brought it back downstairs. I need to find a good place in the house that stays relatively cool for it though because it's going to heat my office right up if it stays in here with the 3930k.

...and that's one nice grand prize.


----------



## Irony (Nov 19, 2017)

Firing on all cylinders over here, love the smell of warm silicon in the morning


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 19, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Right as everything began I got sick.
> 
> Better late than never I guess. On a bright note, I'm getting the BIOS updated on the 3820 system so I can actually get it to overclock. I had to turn it off because the attic is getting too cold for the AIO cooler and I brought it back downstairs. I need to find a good place in the house that stays relatively cool for it though because it's going to heat my office right up if it stays in here with the 3930k.
> 
> ...and that's one nice grand prize.



Sounds like you need to clock it higher so the AIO doesn't freeze.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 19, 2017)

XZero450 said:


> Sounds like you need to clock it higher so the AIO doesn't freeze.


Hah! I was thinking about doing that but, my bigger fear is if the power goes out and I'm not around. I also have no idea what kind of liquid is in the AIO and if its freezing point is the same as water or not. I didn't really want to take the chance. 

Either way, I have the board flashed to the latest BIOS and running at 4.2. Auto voltage is giving it a conservative 1.3v and it appears to be stable. After I flashed the BIOS it was trying to automatically run at ~4.6Ghz with the 125Mhz strap though. Not quite sure where those settings came from and it was kind of a pain to get it to back out of them. Either way, all is good.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 19, 2017)

Just started crunching with a Dell Inspiron 15 w/ A6-6310.  It's cold here so now the office is nice and toasty   Up to 20 threads in the house now.  If I could just get my daughters laptop.....


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 20, 2017)

Accidentally restarted my workstation.. so I loaded a different EFI driver to squeeze a few more MHz out... like 600mhz more across all of the cores.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I also have no idea what kind of liquid is in the AIO


Most have mixed metals so they have some sort of antifreeze in them.  Also, think of the fact that they have to account for the temperatures an AIO might encounter during shipping.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just had my little Gigabyte mITX running a 3570K go down. 

It has been a weird system since I got it fired up a year ago or so. Now it just tries to boot over and over. Don't really have the time, or energy, to deal with it at the moment. Sucks though that it decided to take powder during the damn challenge.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Most have mixed metals so they have some sort of antifreeze in them.  Also, think of the fact that they have to account for the temperatures an AIO might encounter during shipping.


I guess there is one way to find out.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 20, 2017)

1050Ti added.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0400 UT on 11/20/2017 we are holding *6th place* in the challenge:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en







*Keep em crunching TPU!

Great job Team! We can still reach the Top 5 if we can turn it UP a notch!*

*Reminder to our part-time crunchers-* most rigs can be set to crunch on all cores at 100% load with minimal impact in daily usage. Post in the Team thread or PM a fellow cruncher if you need setup assistance


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0400 UT on 11/21/2017 we are still holding *6th place* in the challenge with *44 hours* to go:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en






*Keep em crunching TPU!

Great job Team! We can still reach the Top 5 if we can turn it UP a notch!*

*Reminder to our part-time crunchers-* most rigs can be set to crunch on all cores at 100% load with minimal impact in daily usage. Post in the Team thread or PM a fellow cruncher if you need setup assistance


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm hoping by the next challenge I'll have rearranged my hardware and possibly even upgraded a bit, but for now I'm stuck with my little bit of power.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 21, 2017)

Okay Scotty ... just thrown in 48 opetron cores the last day....hope thats not to late


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 21, 2017)

VulkanBros said:


> Okay Scotty ... just thrown in 48 opetron cores the last day....hope thats not to late


 It's never too late to crunch.


----------



## phill (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll get the rigs up and running again tonight when I get home from work    If I can get another CPU and U2 cooler from work, I'll be able to throw a few more cores at it and then even more when I get them replaced with hex cores


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2017)

*Have a project for one of you web gurus.... *

SETI.Germany is offering code to setup a personal stats webpage that will read the database from WCG and allow a cruncher to view their stats in greater detail.

*Note that this is similar to what FreeDC does with their stats pages.

I have no clue how to do this but am hoping that a Team member has experience with PHP and MYSQL and is willing to have a look.

See below for more details:



> This year we provide the code for your own personal stats on World Community Grid.
> 
> To use those stats, you need your own webspace with PHP and MySQL.
> If you want to see, how those statistics look like, just visit this site. There you see the new stats of our member XSmeagolX.
> ...


https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/39_en_Personal WCG-Stats.html


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dang, I wish I was better at PHP.......Man, that is getting soooooooooooo outdated I can't believe they are still using PHP.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Dang, I wish I was better at PHP.......Man, that is getting soooooooooooo outdated I can't believe they are still using PHP.


It might be a good starting point to figure out exactly how to extract data out of WCG. They have APIs but, the documentation isn't exactly up to date. It's available though:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=api


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!*

As of 0300 UT on 11/22/2017 we are still holding *6th place* in the challenge with *21 hours* to go:
https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en






*Keep em crunching TPU!

Great job Team! We can still reach the Top 5 if we can turn it UP a notch!*

*Reminder to our part-time crunchers-* most rigs can be set to crunch on all cores at 100% load with minimal impact in daily usage. Post in the Team thread or PM a fellow cruncher if you need setup assistance


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 22, 2017)

Well I have the beast going now.  2 threads from a G4400


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

If I had some sunny weather over in the UK I'd have no problems running my 2600k and when I get my server setup, I'd love to get that crunching!!  Sadly it's all doom and gloom over here, rain!!


----------



## Irony (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh boy, we're only trailing 5th by 389k, it's gonna be close.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2017)

Irony said:


> Oh boy, we're only trailing 5th by 389k, it's gonna be close.



Since you posted this about 30 or so minutes ago, the gap has closed to 365K!!!!!! That's 34K in a half an hour!!!!!     

We might just pull off a top 5 in this challenge team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have 9 hours and 30 minutes to "get er done."


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2017)

Norton said:


> *Have a project for one of you web gurus.... *
> 
> SETI.Germany is offering code to setup a personal stats webpage that will read the database from WCG and allow a cruncher to view their stats in greater detail.
> 
> ...


So, I took a quick look at what's there and it looks like it just gathers data from the member stats api. So basically it's reading in data that looks like this:

```
{
    "ResultsStatus": {
        "ResultsAvailable": "201",
        "ResultsReturned": "10",
        "Offset": "0",
        "Results": [
            {
                "AppName": "oet1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511361275,
                "WorkunitId": 372258273,
                "ResultId": 1934744168,
                "Name": "OET1_0005176_x4GV3p_rig_92269_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-12-02T14:34:35",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T14:34:35",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mcm1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511361275,
                "WorkunitId": 375183582,
                "ResultId": 1938828149,
                "Name": "MCM1_0138278_4374_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-11-29T14:34:35",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T14:34:35",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "fahb",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511361275,
                "WorkunitId": 376455453,
                "ResultId": 1940604779,
                "Name": "FAH2_001365_avx16984-0_000009_000080_011_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-11-23T14:34:35",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T14:34:35",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mip1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511361275,
                "WorkunitId": 362030575,
                "ResultId": 1942761911,
                "Name": "MIP1_00021296_0075_1",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-12-02T14:34:35",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T14:34:35",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "oet1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511356712,
                "WorkunitId": 372240904,
                "ResultId": 1934722287,
                "Name": "OET1_0005176_x4GV3p_rig_81554_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-12-02T13:18:32",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T13:18:32",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "zika",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511356712,
                "WorkunitId": 374146888,
                "ResultId": 1937359572,
                "Name": "ZIKA_000291187_x4mvn_Saur_SplApr_Inhib_chA_A_1813_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-12-02T13:18:32",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T13:18:32",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mcm1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511356712,
                "WorkunitId": 375001061,
                "ResultId": 1938578890,
                "Name": "MCM1_0138277_6113_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-11-29T13:18:32",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T13:18:32",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mip1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511356712,
                "WorkunitId": 375016949,
                "ResultId": 1938605694,
                "Name": "MIP1_00025858_0298_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-12-02T13:18:32",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T13:18:32",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mcm1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511352690,
                "WorkunitId": 374968202,
                "ResultId": 1938528436,
                "Name": "MCM1_0138276_2323_1",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-11-29T12:11:30",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T12:11:30",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            },
            {
                "AppName": "mcm1",
                "ClaimedCredit": 0,
                "CpuTime": 0,
                "ElapsedTime": 0,
                "ExitStatus": 0,
                "GrantedCredit": 0,
                "DeviceId": 4147721,
                "DeviceName": "smite",
                "ModTime": 1511352690,
                "WorkunitId": 374968240,
                "ResultId": 1938528492,
                "Name": "MCM1_0138276_2339_0",
                "Outcome": 0,
                "ReportDeadline": "2017-11-29T12:11:30",
                "SentTime": "2017-11-22T12:11:30",
                "ServerState": 4,
                "ValidateState": 0,
                "FileDeleteState": 0
            }
        ]
    }
}
```

...and is storing it in a MySQL database and regurgitating it on demand. I'm thinking about writing a tool to gather the data from this API and store it in a PostgreSQL server. Once the data is stored, you could really do whatever you want with it. I personally like the idea of using c3.js to chart out this kind of data.

If I decide to build something and make decent progress, I might ask if anyone would be willing to share their WCG username and verification code so I have more data points to track.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 22, 2017)

Come on Team lets end this challenge with a Bang, and hopefully a top 5 spot


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2017)

When I get home I'll keep the 2600k and laptop on over night to help as much as I can


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2017)

Woke up to 57°F ourside this morning when it's usually in the low 40's this time of the year.  9 systems running means the house is between 75-77°F.  Open windows?  The day before Thanksgiving?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Woke up to 57°F ourside this morning when it's usually in the low 40's this time of the year.  9 systems running means the house is between 75-77°F.  Open windows?  The day before Thanksgiving?



Yep, upper 50's to low 60's today here as well. 65 to 70 tomorrow!!!! Unheard of this time of the year.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2017)

Damn, looks as though we lost ground. 

Showing now that we are 408K out of 5th place...........We better pit and get a fresh set of tires on the race car.


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 23, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> So, I took a quick look at what's there and it looks like it just gathers data from the member stats api. So basically it's reading in data that looks like this:
> 
> ...and is storing it in a MySQL database and regurgitating it on demand. I'm thinking about writing a tool to gather the data from this API and store it in a PostgreSQL server. Once the data is stored, you could really do whatever you want with it. I personally like the idea of using c3.js to chart out this kind of data.
> 
> If I decide to build something and make decent progress, I might ask if anyone would be willing to share their WCG username and verification code so I have more data points to track.



It looks like they neglected to include something that would build the table structure, getting this to function as is will take some reverse engineering to build the tables out.

Right now, I have the index.php functioning to the point where it fails on the queries to the table because I don't have them in the database..


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2017)

*FINAL RESULTS!*

*TPU takes a solid 6th Place- Great Work Team!!! *


https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en







*We missed 5th place by a very slim margin but never gave up, averaging over 12.4 million ppd throughout the challenge 

NEXT UP- we will hold the challenge prize drawing tomorrow and keep a watch for the grand prize drawing opt in *


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2017)

Norton said:


> we will hold the challenge prize drawing tomorrow


Please opt me out.  I've won enough stuff for now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

*Challenge prize winners!!!

- Gamdias Hermes E1 Combo (mech kb & gaming mouse) - donated by @sneekypeet 
@Bow *

*Prizes (available worldwide):
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Norton
@4x4n @Deelron 

- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @twilyth *
*@theoneandonlymrk @Arjai*
*
- 2x $25 paypal gifts donated by @NastyHabits 
@Zachary85 @Jizzler
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow
 @Sasqui
- 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @stinger608 
@phill

Congrats to the winners! 

You will be contacted over the weekend to arrange for getting your prize out to you

Grand prize Opt in thread is here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-in-check-the-op-for-eligibility-list.239123/

Check the list in the OP of that thread to see if you qualified 

Thanks again to ALL of our Team members for your contributions to WCG and to this challenge!!! *


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm so in shock that I never expected this!!   Thank you so much!!  I'm not sure what I have done to deserve it but thank you!!


----------



## stevorob (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2017)

My prize winner has been contacted and @phill has been awarded the prize. 

Huge congrats to all winners.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 25, 2017)

We got sixth? that's not bad at all!

Congrats to those who won something!


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> My prize winner has been contacted and @phill has been awarded the prize.
> 
> Huge congrats to all winners.



Thank you so much for this!!  I can't believe the generosity of this forum sometimes!!   Amazing place to be


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 25, 2017)

Norton said:


> - 1x $25 paypal gifts donated by @Bow
> @Sasqui



Nice... however:  @Norton - do you have another name on the list to gift this to?  I was going to donate a prize and never got around to it, I'd like someone else to get the PayPal GC from @Bow 

I WILL be joining the list for the grand prize (assuming I'm eligible)

  Way to go team TPU!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Nice... however: @Norton - do you have another name on the list to gift this to? I was going to donate a prize and never got around to it, I'd like someone else to get the PayPal GC from @Bow


We can do a redraw- will wait to see what's going on with the rest of the prizes and we'll go from there


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2017)

I need paypal addresses for *@theoneandonlymrk and @Arjai*

Pls send a PM so I get an email notification and I'll get right on sending those prizes out.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I need paypal addresses for *@theoneandonlymrk and @Arjai*
> 
> Pls send a PM so I get an email notification and I'll get right on sending those prizes out.



Already took care of it- you sent me the funds prior to the last challenge


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> Already took care of it- you sent me the funds prior to the last challenge


Thanks and much love this Sunday morning , I really appreciate your time and efforts.

@twilyth thanks for your prize and participation ,This has turned a genuinely crap week around for me ,much love friend.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the prize, I feel like a kid at christmas.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 26, 2017)

congrats to all winners  stay crunching my friends




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winner


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2018)

Can you crunch on a phone? 
I have a S8


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 23, 2018)

Bow said:


> Can you crunch on a phone?
> I have a S8


Yes, there is an android version https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.berkeley.boinc


----------

